# Gundam Thread



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 1, 2018)

Because I know there are Gundam fans on this forum, gundammit. :^D

I just made this thread to any and all things Gundam. Any Gundam series is up for discussion, even the Build series. I myself have been a Gundam fan for awhile since Gundam Wing, like every American fan, basically. I've seen the original Mobile Suit Gundam, 8th MS Team, Gundam Wing (obviously), G Gundam, Gundam X, Gundam 00, and Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blood Orphans. I'm open to any suggestions for series I haven't.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 2, 2018)

Funny, I've never seen Gundam before but I love Gunpla, I even bought a HG Zaku II F2 recently.

In your experience if I wanted to get into the show where should I begin?

Posting a custom Zaku cuz they are pretty freaking cool


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 3, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Funny, I've never seen Gundam before but I love Gunpla, I even bought a HG Zaku II F2 recently.
> 
> In your experience if I wanted to get into the show where should I begin?
> 
> ...


The custom Zakus are sweet. How else would you know who Zeon's best pilots are? 

I would say start with Gundam Wing definitely, because it is a classic, and the original Mobile Suit Gundam since it basically sets up half the shows and movies in the franchise. If you want me to tell you which one to watch first, go with Gundam Wing. Most people have favorable opinions of it and in my opinion it is the anime equivalent of Star Wars. (Yeah, I said it.) The movie/OVA Endless Waltz serves as a nice capstone to the series proper.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2018)

I've seen Gundam Wing, Gundam 00 and Gundam SEED, currently looking into whether Gundam Unicorn and/or Iron-Blood Orphans is worth getting into. I have some Manga here too, tho it's severely lacking(like a lot of my other Manga too).

I have 2 volumes of Gundam 00F, and it's pretty good.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 3, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The custom Zakus are sweet. How else would you know who Zeon's best pilots are?



Funny, I haven't seen the show but I already know who Char is and I know about his custom red Zaku



Unicon said:


> If you want me to tell you which one to watch first, go with Gundam Wing. Most people have favorable opinions of it and in my opinion it is the anime equivalent of Star Wars. (Yeah, I said it.) The movie/OVA Endless Waltz serves as a nice capstone to the series proper.



Nice nice nice, I'll check it out later today, thanks a lot dude


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I've seen Gundam Wing, Gundam 00 and Gundam SEED, currently looking into whether Gundam Unicorn and/or Iron-Blood Orphans is worth getting into. I have some Manga here too, tho it's severely lacking(like a lot of my other Manga too).
> 
> I have 2 volumes of Gundam 00F, and it's pretty good.


I haven't read the manga. Does it add to the original anime or no?

I missed Gundam Unicorn due to work and not finding out it was on Adult Swim until halfway through the season. However, I can't recommend Iron Blooded Orphans enough. It managed to jump on my favorites list despite coming out fairly recently. It basically combines everything I liked about the previous Gundam series I have seen and added newer tropes for good measure. 


CrookedCroc said:


> Nice nice nice, I'll check it out later today, thanks a lot dude


Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 24, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I would say start with Gundam Wing definitely,


Lmao. That's one of the worse shows out there.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 24, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lmao. That's one of the worse shows out there.


And why, may I ask?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 24, 2018)

Unicon said:


> And why, may I ask?


-Abused of stock footage.
-Overall mediocre to bad animation.
-Completely uninteresting main cast, Outside of Zechs and/or Noin.
-HUGE lengths of episodes that dragged on and on.
-Relena is an awful love interest and Heero  is an even worse lead.
-Inconsistent and, again, Awful writing.
-the main leads Gundams are unused/rehashs of G's
-Soundtrack is great, But that's not enough to save the show.
I would say that Gundam OO is a better show and it does and all of Wing was trying to do and more. (Barring the awful season 2.)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 24, 2018)

And so the Super Robot Wars began ...

Just kidding, but some of what you said I agree with, @Imperial Impact . Some plot arcs did languish at times and Relena as a character could be grating at times. (Her pacifism could be suicidal at times. The Sanc Kingdom arc proved this and why nations have armed forces. Plus, I never really got the relationship between her and Heero. For Gundam romances, Domon and Rain in G Gundam had a more interesting dynamic. And of course a you pointed out, Zechs and Noin were interesting characters with a decent and complicated relationship dynamic.) The soundtrack was amazing and orchestral, which subsequent Gundam installments could take hint from, definitely. Gundam 00 had a strong first season which built on some of what was best about Gundam Wing and the first episode of the second season did have promise, but the second season could been better. I really didn't like how Graham Aker suffered motive decay as a character; they made him into a Zechs clone which annoyed me. I also didn't like how they used the GN particles as MacGruffins to explain everything.

All that said, the writing was pretty decent to me and the animation was pretty high quality for its time. The Gundam franchise in general hires more artists than other anime series in general to draw complex animation scenes, so I was surprised to hear that criticism. What inconsistencies did you have in mind?

I wouldn't hearing recommendations for other Gundam series from you, to be honest.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 25, 2018)

Unicon said:


> And so the Super Robot Wars began ...
> 
> Just kidding, but some of what you said I agree with, @Imperial Impact . Some plot arcs did languish at times and Relena as a character could be grating at times. (Her pacifism could be suicidal at times. The Sanc Kingdom arc proved this and why nations have armed forces. Plus, I never really got the relationship between her and Heero. For Gundam romances, Domon and Rain in G Gundam had a more interesting dynamic. And of course a you pointed out, Zechs and Noin were interesting characters with a decent and complicated relationship dynamic.) The soundtrack was amazing and orchestral, which subsequent Gundam installments could take hint from, definitely. Gundam 00 had a strong first season which built on some of what was best about Gundam Wing and the first episode of the second season did have promise, but the second season could been better. I really didn't like how Graham Aker suffered motive decay as a character; they made him into a Zechs clone which annoyed me. I also didn't like how they used the GN particles as MacGruffins to explain everything.
> 
> ...


Wing's arcs are infuriating because it takes tens episodes for a big build up then it reset itself instead of a normal show to move forward (That and the fact it's cast is huge). The reason I can come up with Heero X Relena is that the Zero system brainwashed Heero into a good loyal knight for her.  While Zechs and Noin were interesting characters because they're simply adults. I do recall Turn a Gundam having Yoko Kanno as it's composer, You should really check out her work for it and Brain Powerd.I do agree that season 2 of 00 was rushed due to the complains of 2chan.

-Quatre pulling a wing zero out of nowhere when his other MS blew up.
-"Heero is the heart outer space!"
-Heero glowing when he fell out of the 2nd Wing Zero later in the show.
That stuff, I think Wing was written by three different people.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

I used to have Gundam Zwei from the 00 series. You'll have to settle for yet unpainted T'au models. If you want pics. 

Need to watch more mecha anime tbh.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I used to have Gundam Zwei from the 00 series. You'll have to settle for yet unpainted T'au models. If you want pics.
> 
> Need to watch more mecha anime tbh.


I was late replying to this, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't recommending something poor.

I would say if you are looking for a Gundam series to watch that you might like, I would start out with Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans. As for newer mecha series, Aldnoah.Zero is also refreshing unique and Gurren Lagann is a classic.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 31, 2019)

I have not seen Gundam for years. I think the original series dates back to the 70's

I think it was the 95 season Mobile Suit Gundam Wing was the last season I watched.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 31, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> I have not seen Gundam for years. I think the original series dates back to the 70's
> 
> I think it was the 95 season Mobile Suit Gundam Wing was the last season I watched.


The original came out in '79. Gundam Wing was the gateway series for me, then I saw the original. I enjoyed both, though they are very different series.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 1, 2019)

Unicon said:


> I was late replying to this, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't recommending something poor.
> 
> I would say if you are looking for a Gundam series to watch that you might like, I would start out with Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans. As for newer mecha series, Aldnoah.Zero is also refreshing unique and Gurren Lagann is a classic.


So far I'm liking elements of Aldnoah.Zero, but I'm getting a mary-sue vibe off the kids.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 2, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So far I'm liking elements of Aldnoah.Zero, but I'm getting a mary-sue vibe off the kids.


It may seem that way at first, but give it a chance. I also think you'll appreciate some the historical and philosophical allusions.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 2, 2019)

Unicon said:


> It may seem that way at first, but give it a chance. I also think you'll appreciate some the historical and philosophical allusions.


It's starting to grow on me


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 3, 2019)

So, I tried to watch Wing but it felt pretty long and a bit uneventful, a friend recommended me to watch the original movie trilogy and it was pretty darn good. The animation was a bit limited but it was kind of charming and a breath of fresh air compared to current anime that tends to look pretty samey. 
Gonna watch Char's Counterattack tomorrow and after that I might start watching 00 or Wing (again lol)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> So, I tried to watch Wing but it felt pretty long and a bit uneventful, a friend recommended me to watch the original movie trilogy and it was pretty darn good. The animation was a bit limited but it was kind of charming and a breath of fresh air compared to current anime that tends to look pretty samey.
> Gonna watch Char's Counterattack tomorrow and after that I might start watching 00 or Wing (again lol)


I'm about to call it a night, but after you watch Char's Counterattack, you may want to check out the Gundam Unicorn OAV. It's actually got me interested in what they have planned for the UC timeline series.


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's starting to grow on me


When you've finished the series, let me know what you think of it. I wouldn't mind having a discussion here about it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 13, 2019)

Kicking this up to say I saw Turn A Gundam and Gundam SEED. Turn A Gundam was definitely a departure from what I was used to with Gundam, but I liked the dieselpunk and steampunk elements. Loran Cechack or Laura Rola was a different but decent character too. Gundam SEED struck me as remake of the original Mobile Suit Gundam, but I did like the deconstruction of the original series. I also saw Mobile Suit Gundam SEED C.E. 73: Stargazer, which I like more than Gundam SEED weirdly enough. The ending made by girlfriend cry, lol.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 26, 2019)

Here's the Zaku II I mentioned before.
When it arrived I was kind of disappointed with the color it had so I customized it a bit.

I painted the armor white, did some panel lining, added some details with acrylic paint, painted the tubes with a metallic paint and then used some matte sealer to finish it off.
It was a pretty fun build, might try to get the Zaku sniper with the backpack and knee support sometime soon.

Sorry in advance for the shitty camera


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 26, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Here's the Zaku II I mentioned before.
> When it arrived I was kind of disappointed with the color it had so I customized it a bit.
> 
> I painted the armor white, did some panel lining, added some details with acrylic paint, painted the tubes with a metallic paint and then used some matte sealer to finish it off.
> ...


The way you customized it makes it look snazzier than the average UC Zaku, really. I like the craftsmanship.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 26, 2019)

Unicon said:


> The way you customized it makes it look snazzier than the average UC Zaku, really. I like the craftsmanship.



Thanks, I was originally gonna add some green stripes and accents but I ran out of green paint, ended up adding one red strip on the shield.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 26, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Thanks, I was originally gonna add some green stripes and accents but I ran out of green paint, ended up adding one red strip on the shield.


Eh, the way it looks now is pretty understated in cool way. I can see adding the shield stripe, however.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

It's usually greener in the show, but the painting came out nice. I'm preferential to the 00 Tieren take on them.










But I'm most of all a fan of Gundam Virtue


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 26, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's usually greener in the show, but the painting came out nice. I'm preferential to the 00 Tieren take on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The  Gundam 00 mecha were some of my favorite designs, along with those in Iron-Blooded Orphans.

You saw Gundam 00?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

Unicon said:


> The  Gundam 00 mecha were some of my favorite designs, along with those in Iron-Blooded Orphans.
> 
> You saw Gundam 00?


Some of it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 26, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Some of it.


It can be a divisive series, especially the movie.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 26, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's usually greener in the show, but the painting came out nice. I'm preferential to the 00 Tieren take on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't seen 00 but I like the first two you posted. 
They kind of remind me of the unseen BattleTech mechs.

I've also seen kits for those models in GundamPlanet, they're pretty cheap and usually go for 13-16 dollarinos


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 26, 2019)

Oof never seen the shows but I'm always semi tempted to buy the models


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 26, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Oof never seen the shows but I'm always semi tempted to buy the models


Do it :^)
Some of the High Grade kits are pretty freaking cheap, I've seen some in amazon going for like 12 dollars and GundamPlanet has a lot of sales relatively often.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 26, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Do it :^)
> Some of the High Grade kits are pretty freaking cheap, I've seen some in amazon going for like 12 dollars and GundamPlanet has a lot of sales relatively often.
> View attachment 58092


I will :^)
I love assembling kits!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I saw  Gundam SEED


TV, OVA or HD?


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm tempted to get into original series. Hoo boy, wish me luck, weebsos


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 25, 2019)

Damn, this thread blew up. Sorry for the slow response here. I've been hella busy recently, but I'm glad to see some more Gundam fans in these parts. Recently, I've seen Gundam SEED Destiny and Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory. 


Pipistrele said:


> I'm tempted to get into original series. Hoo boy, wish me luck, weebsos


The original Mobile Suit Gundam is well-plotted with good gradual characterization, especially with the protagonist Amuro Ray. Char was also a complex character who definitely was a wild card in the plot. I don't want to ruin the plot for you, but I think you might like it. I can chat with you personally about it as you watch through it. 


Imperial Impact said:


> TV, OVA or HD?


I saw the HD Remaster for Gundam SEED and Gundam SEED Destiny. Being honest, they were both alright, but I preferred the Universal Century series more. Stargazer was actually better in my opinion. You've got thoughts on it?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I saw the HD Remaster for Gundam SEED and Gundam SEED Destiny. Being honest, they were both alright, but I preferred the Universal Century series more. Stargazer was actually better in my opinion. You've got thoughts on it?


SEED HD changed/removed a lot of things.
-Nicol's death when from Kira slashing and hitting the cockpit became Nicol jumping at the beam part of the sword.
-Kira's asshole dialogs got removed.
-Cagalli's incest desires for Kira got removed
-Character models got changed for the worse.
SEED Destiny added panties shots for Lunamaria

That said both show are low point of Gundam history, But they're fun to riffed on.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 1, 2019)

I've got questions and comments so I'm answering this piecemeal. Thanks for replying, by the way. 


Imperial Impact said:


> -Nicol's death when from Kira slashing and hitting the cockpit became Nicol jumping at the beam part of the sword.


I'm not too surprised they edited that out because I definitely got the vibe the creators felt that Kira can do no wrong. The former scene would've been more meaningful and fed better into the existing themes of the show.


Imperial Impact said:


> -Kira's asshole dialogs got removed.


What were they exactly? I _am _surprised the writers scripted anything even vaguely antagonistic about Kira. 


Imperial Impact said:


> -Cagalli's incest desires for Kira got removed


She definitely had the hots for him before she found out they were brother and sister, which was a Star Wars parallel. (There were a lot of Star War parallels in both series, really.) After she found out, though, her feelings dropped off abruptly. 


Imperial Impact said:


> -Character models got changed for the worse.


How so? Didn't the character designer for Infinite Ryvius do these shows to?


Imperial Impact said:


> SEED Destiny added panties shots for Lunamaria


I didn't notice that, but that's just unnecessary. Less fanservice, more original animation. 


Imperial Impact said:


> That said both show are low point of Gundam history, But they're fun to riffed on.


I would agree, though Stargazer was an exception. I was shocked to see both series had the highest ratings in Japan second only to Mobile Suit Gundam Zeta, but hey.

You saw Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What were they exactly? I _am _surprised the writers scripted anything even vaguely antagonistic about Kira.




 


Miles Marsalis said:


> How so? Didn't the character designer for Infinite Ryvius do these shows to?




 


Miles Marsalis said:


> I was shocked to see both series had the highest ratings in Japan second only to Mobile Suit Gundam Zeta, but hey.


Because 13 year old and fujoshis.



Miles Marsalis said:


> You saw Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin?


Never seen it.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2019)

Recently finished OG Gundam, Zeta Gundam, dropped ZZ, loved War in the pocket and I'm about to watch The 8th ms team.

Pretty good show, the Newtype bullshit might get old pretty fast but I love how the side stories like 0080 get away from that stuff and focus on smaller conflicts that affect citizens and the people who stayed on earth.

Also, they recently released a PS4 game called Mobile Suit Gundam Battle Operation 2, it's pretty good despite being F2P, it has a shit ton of suits and they all handle great


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Recently finished OG Gundam, Zeta Gundam, dropped ZZ, loved War in the pocket and I'm about to watch The 8th ms team.
> 
> Pretty good show, the Newtype bullshit might get old pretty fast but I love how the side stories like 0080 get away from that stuff and focus on smaller conflicts that affect citizens and the people who stayed on earth.
> 
> Also, they recently released a PS4 game called Mobile Suit Gundam Battle Operation 2, it's pretty good despite being F2P, it has a shit ton of suits and they all handle great


When I first saw War in the Pocket, I was a little skeptical of how good it would be because I thought it would center mainly around Alfred and possibly him piloting the Gundam Alex. Yoshiki Tomino's work with OG Gundam (I'm stealing your term), Zeta Gundam, and Char's Counterattack was exceptional, but I've always been more fond of the Gundam series with older protagonists like 8th MS Team, Gundam Thunderbolt, Stardust Memory, and Gundam 00 (though in 00 they have the Gundam Meisters age up after a time skip in between seasons) so I had reservations about how much I was going to like War in the Pocket. 

After watching the first episode, I was pretty much sold on the rest of series. I appreciated how War in the Pocket differentiated itself from the preceding Gundam series by focusing on the effects of the One Year War on civilians, and those in a neutral colony at that, but also how deconstructed how some Gundam fans are attracted to franchise because of the "cool robot fights" and the mobile suits which are weapons of war through Alfred and his friends. When the first mobile suit battle breaks out in the colony, Alfred is ridiculously excited by it. By the end of the series, he is obviously in a different headspace. I feel like War in the Pocket codified the Gundam anti-war tradition better than Tomino's early work.

As for Newtypes in the Universal Century series, I prefer the series that eschew them altogether, like 8th MS Team, Stardust Memory, or War in the Pocket, but I liked how Gundam Thunderbolt had Newtypes, but didn't make them show-stealers. The one series I feel handled Newtypes well was Gundam Unicorn and if that series is what we can expect from UC Next 100, I'm psyched for it. 

On an unrelated note, I've seen Gundam Zeta, which I'll probably have a longer post about soon, and Gundam AGE, which except Asemu, kind of sucked.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Pretty good show, the Newtype bullshit might get old pretty fast but I love how the side stories like 0080 get away from that stuff and focus on smaller conflicts that affect citizens and the people who stayed on earth.


0080 took place in a colony.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 7, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> 0080 took place in a colony.


I think he was referring to 8th MS Team too. 

How have you been, by they way?

Same goes for @CrookedCroc . I haven't seen y'all in a minute.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I think he was referring to 8th MS Team too.
> 
> How have you been, by they way?
> 
> Same goes for @CrookedCroc . I haven't seen y'all in a minute.


Doing alright.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 13, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I think he was referring to 8th MS Team too.
> 
> How have you been, by they way?
> 
> Same goes for @CrookedCroc . I haven't seen y'all in a minute.



I'm doing a-ok fam


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 23, 2019)

Got a new gunpla today.
I was gonna go for a Zaku I Sniper but I fell in love with the Hy-Gogg after watching War in the pocket


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 24, 2019)

The Hy-Gogg along with the custom Guncannons were my favorite mobile suits in the anime. The GMs didn't look horrible, though.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 28, 2019)

Found this site while looking for some info on gundam.
web.archive.org: Library of Londenion - Emblem

It contains most emblems and uniforms in the franchise along with a brief description


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm late, but: 






:^)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 17, 2022)

Now that I know this thread exists I am morally obligated to post Windmill Gundam


----------



## sushy (Jun 17, 2022)

OMG Windmill Gundam XD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Now that I know this thread exists I am morally obligated to post Windmill Gundam


Oh, G Gundam and your mecha designs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Now that I know this thread exists I am morally obligated to post Windmill Gundam


What's the punchline?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2022)

Hey Miles, Go watch Dougram


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 16, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hey Miles, Go watch Dougram


This could be my jam. :^)

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 17, 2022)

whats your take on the new gundam show coming"witch of mercury"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 17, 2022)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> whats your take on the new gundam show coming"witch of mercury"


I'm pumped for it, especially since it seems to be taking the franchise in a new direction the way Iron-Blooded Orphans did and I've usually enjoyed the Other Gundam AUs. The setting and the protagonist seem to be a nice departure as well. I wish they'd release more info about the series, though


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm pumped for it, especially since it seems to be taking the franchise in a new direction the way Iron-Blooded Orphans did and I've usually enjoyed the Other Gundam AUs. The setting and the protagonist seem to be a nice departure as well. I wish they'd release more info about the series, though


they are definatly playing coy with it . teasing us till its released fully


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 18, 2022)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> they are definatly playing coy with it . teasing us till its released fully


What they've released so far seems promising, though. There's a prologue episode coming out soon too.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 18, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What they've released so far seems promising, though. There's a prologue episode coming out soon too.


we will all have to just wait a little longer, but we want it now !!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 19, 2022)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> we will all have to just wait a little longer, but we want it now !!!


Eh, it'll build the suspense and there's still the summer to enjoy out. :^)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2022)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> whats your take on the new gundam show coming"witch of mercury"


N/A. Too busy caring about the G reco movies.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 21, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, it'll build the suspense and there's still the summer to enjoy out. :^)


true


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 21, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> N/A. Too busy caring about the G reco movies.


yeah ,good time to be a gundam fan isn;'t it


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Aug 8, 2022)

hmm of alll the gundams that have appeared  which ones are your favorite ,whether based on looks alone, its tech specs ,or so on... for me  i like best the OO(double O) riser , RX-78GP02A Physalis, and zz (double zeta)gundam, and gundam deathscythe


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 4, 2022)

@Miles Marsalis @Imperial Impact 
Two questions
Can I watch this without having watched the original 70's Gundam?
And if not, can I watch this in place of episode 15 of the original 70's Gundam? As in, can I watch eps 1-14, then watch this, and then watch 16 onwards?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 4, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> @Miles Marsalis @Imperial Impact
> Two questions
> Can I watch this without having watched the original 70's Gundam?
> And if not, can I watch this in place of episode 15 of the original 70's Gundam? As in, can I watch eps 1-14, then watch this, and then watch 16 onwards?


No and no.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2022)

@Miles Marsalis
Abayo BUDDY​


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

Best Gundam was and always will be Gundam Wing.


----------

